# Chicken Jerky Making Dogs Sick?



## saraja87 (Jul 12, 2011)

I saw a link this morning on MSNBC and was concerned! We feed our two dogs the chicken jerky from Costco and have never had a problem with it but maybe they're not the best for them 

Vitals - Chicken jerky treats linked to mystery illnesses, deaths in dogs

Has anyone had a dog sickened by chicken jerky? Since it only seems to be products from China, does anyone know of chicken jerky made in the US? I believe the one Costco carries is Waggin' Train.


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

There was a recent thread on this. I have been feeding my dog one every day for over a year without any problems.
The brand I feed is Beefeaters Chicken Fillets. They are made in China

http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...-dog-owners-about-chicken-jerky-products.html


----------



## dogless (Jan 7, 2005)

I used to feed my dog jerky treats, including the ones from Costco. They made my dog sick. She was lethargic, lost her appetite, and gave her diahrea (sp?). The vet suggested stopping those treats, and as soon as I stopped feeding them to her, she got better. 

I will NEVER feed my dog any food, treats or kibble made in China.

I do give her jerky treats from the website www.konaschips.com. (Kona's Chips) They are completely made in the USA (the dog Kona got sick from the China treats so I belive the website when they say they are safe). They are expensive, $24 for a 1 lb bag, but luckily I can afford them. In fact I just ordered three bags yesterday. I keep one in the refigerator and two in the freezer for later. I buy three at a time to save on shipping costs. They last for several months (each bag probably two months). 

If I could not afford these I would not feed any jerky treats, or I would try to make my own.

I do make the beef crunchies from the recipe forum, she likes those also. Just buy the beef when it is on sale.


----------



## Caledon (Nov 10, 2008)

I did buy a package last year. Gave her one and she had explosive poops. Waited a week or two and tried it again, just in case it was not the jerky. Same thing. Brought them back to the store and they told me that they have never received a compaint about this product.

Don't recall where it was made, but the store still sells the product.

I ususally do not buy food items made in China after that dog food recall several years ago but I could have not looked this time becasue they came highly recommended by the store.


----------



## Kayla's Dad (Jul 2, 2007)

I also so not buy treat/food products made in China - which is where the chicken jerky and several other treats at Costco in this area comes from. From time to time Costco may introduced other treats made in US and we keep an eye out for them. It also seems that US produced jerky that I've seen is a bit more expensive. There are enough choices and alternatives, including cooking/preparing yourself to stay away from the China produced items.


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

The lady that owns our local pet store said that most of the pet treats that are made with chicken come from China. I refuse to feed Wolfie anything that's made in China. My friend's dog, my daughter's friend's cat and dog, all died from the melamine poisoned pet food a few years back.


----------



## ChristenHolden (Jan 16, 2010)

Waggin train is made in china. I've read the package. We have a dehyrator and want to do our own chicken. That way I know its safe. We jus haven't done it yet.


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

Count me in as one who doesn't feed anything to my dogs made in China. In fact I try to avoid any pet product made in China, but it's hard to do with the toys.

I recently signed some new clients, husband and wife who are both vets. They mentioned that the chicken jerky is not a good treat to give. I didn't ask why at the time because I don't feed treats made in China.

Milo's Kitchen treats, at least the ones I get are made in the U.S.

But...you still have to watch where the ingredients are sourced from, if you can.

btw- I try to buy products made in the U.S. in general. They may be a bit more expensive but I've found the quality to be better, they last longer generally are safer and it makes me feel good....


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

We feed the ones from Costco to our dogs as well and so far, no issues.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

I buy jerky treats from Kona's Chips. The company is in CA and all treats are made there. It was started by a woman whose Pom almost died from eating Waggin Train treats. They cost more but it's well worth it. Like Wolfie, Stosh doesn't eat anything made in China- I even stopped feeding Nature's Variety Instinct rabbit kibble because the rabbit is raised in China.


----------



## GSKnight (Oct 18, 2011)

Viktor ate a bunch of the waggin ones over the weekend. When I picked him up at day-care last night, they said his stool was very wet. Funny, since I just heard of this yesterday here. I am throwing away the chicken jerkey.


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

China isn't exactly the most human rights friendly place in the world ...let alone worrying about the quality of dog treats they export here...just sayin'


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

A product may be "made" here in North America and that may mean as little as assembled here . The ingredients can still be a China import . Most kibble manufacturers use the same Vitamin pre-mix and that is made in labs in China .

a tough book to read Amazon.com: Buyer Beware: The crimes, lies and truth about pet food. (Volume 1) (9781453855010): Susan Thixton: Books 

Carmen
Carmspack Working German Shepherd Dogs


----------



## caninecrazy (Jan 1, 2012)

I work for a small pet boutique and the outskirts of Phila re filled with small stores just like ours that have done their own research on the China made jerky. We have just stopped carrying Dogswell because of this issue. We carried it because it was one of the imported treats that had a guarantee but now after hearing about illness and having my own dogs get sick after eating it our store has out a notice up to all consumers and we have started sourcing even more US made companies. We currently carry Truchews for chicken jerky. They are US made and sourced through Tyson chicken. For duck and salmon we carry Platos treats, also another US company. It is a scary world where food is concerned, both human and pet.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

I threw out all my chicken jerky . Bought some Bison treats from Valley vet and jerky made by our butcher.


----------



## angelas (Aug 23, 2003)

Gwenhwyfair said:


> Milo's Kitchen treats, at least the ones I get are made in the U.S.


I checked out MK's website when I first started seeing their commercials since I won't feed Chinese food that wasn't made in a kitchen in town here. MK's site says the Chicken Jerky are made in China.


----------

